# Anyone start feeling not so good at a certain time of day?



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a TT sept 21st and am recovering. It seems like right around the same time of day every day(6:30pm) I start feeling not so good. Any clue what might cause this?

Also had a horrible night last night. Had weird shaky/vibration sensations going up through my head. I was up all night.

Ann


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Annieo,just wonder if the adrenal/cortisol thing could have gone a bit wobbly post operation
I'd be asking the Dr what could do that,
Hope you can get some sleep soon,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annieo said:


> I had a TT sept 21st and am recovering. It seems like right around the same time of day every day(6:30pm) I start feeling not so good. Any clue what might cause this?
> 
> Also had a horrible night last night. Had weird shaky/vibration sensations going up through my head. I was up all night.
> 
> Ann


Yes; this is soooooooooooooooooooo common. And why? Because you are just plain tired. Body needs recovery time.

Hope you take this as signal for a stop, cease and desist for the day. Your body heals best and the most during sleep.

Consider this.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

2pm is my magic "feel like crap" time.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

330pm is when I start to get sooo cold and chills and have to take a nap with 3 or 4 blankets. Then, I wake up sweating.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, definitely ask about adrenals and cortisol. Preferably, get them run a 24-hour test (saliva is best, otherwise urine separated out into a few time periods). The trouble with a single cortisol blood draw is that it measures only a snapshot in time, and just going to the lab can skyrocket some folks' adrenals. So it's not an accurate way to get a real picture of what is going on.

My "time" is generally in the early morning. This just happens to coincide with when my adrenals showed as being low on the saliva test.

hugs3


----------

